# TSD in a video game?



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 2, 2007)

I've decided we need a more light-spirited thread, just for the fun of it. So, given that there has yet to be a decent portrayal of TSD in a video game, I thought we might discuss possible ideas for a game designed around TSD, either as a fighter, action/brawler, or whatever. How would you want to integrate TSD into a video game? 

Gotta be some gamers around here...I hope. We should get some pretty cool ideas, if we all put our heads to the task.


----------



## crushing (Mar 2, 2007)

How about Hyung Hyung Revolution?  Maybe for the Wii?  Combine the proximity controllers (or whatever they are called) with a dance pad?


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 2, 2007)

crushing said:


> How about Hyung Hyung Revolution? Maybe for the Wii? Combine the proximity controllers (or whatever they are called) with a dance pad?


 
That is the greatest idea I've ever heard


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 3, 2007)

Hah! That'd be great! So what, would it be something like Parappa the Kyo Sa Nim as well?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Mar 10, 2007)

hmm maybe making wireless feet and hand pads 2 use as controlers only thing is the libialty would be hard for them what is some one falls down or something playing the game cause there not trainned


----------



## Ian wallace (Mar 10, 2007)

Great idea!! you wouldnt get any bruses from being hit either!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2007)

crushing said:


> How about Hyung Hyung Revolution? Maybe for the Wii? Combine the proximity controllers (or whatever they are called) with a dance pad?


 

That would be so much fun


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

There's always TSD Kombat, the fighting game option. Even within TSD, each practitioner is going to have his/her own particular "style," so I'm certain there could be a decent number of characters from which to choose. Fighting games allways help me to be able to visualize a fight (to an extent, and with a *large* grain of salt) and to improve my reaction time.


----------

